

OpenFit Bluetooth Scale - Open Source Fitness Hardware and Firmware - kereta
http://opnfit.blogspot.com/

======
kereta
Opens possibilities for developers to create their own fitness apps/link with
an open platform of fitness devices instead of developers/users being tied to
fitbit.com or nike.com to check their fitness stats/data. Hope to tie this in
with Apple's and Google's fitness SW platforms as well since the Firmware is
open source.

Support open source HW and SW! Thanks

~~~
emcp
It'd be great to not be tied to either Apple or Google.. and just have my
fitness data irregardless of my phone choices. What if my Dr. wants to use iOS
but I love my Nexus 5?

